# The nanny



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

1. The neighborhood nanny at the water dish. Never realized her whiskers were quite that long.


2. Why do we call her the neighborhood nanny. Only 2 are hers but has all of these with her most of the time until the other doe shows up.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Great pics.
She looks kinda 'poor'. How is her food supply?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Since the rain last week browse is a lot better. The deer are actually in
pretty good shape around here. Several neighbors put out a bit of feed. We
have 3 sets of twin fawns that we see almost every day and all the does are
about the same. Water has been the big attractant for a couple of months. We
fill a 2 gal. trough about twice a day. After 3 or 4 visit its about empty.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool image of the nanny. Even captured the water droplet in midfall......The fawns look great.....Thanks


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice pictures. Where in Comal county are you? We're in Schertz...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

" Where in Comal county are you? We're in Schertz..."

I live off Bat Cave Rd. a couple miles west of FM 2252 ( Nacogdoches Rd)


----------

